

Hacker Scrapes Thousands Of Public Phone Numbers Using Facebook Graph Search - rukshn
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/24/hacker-scrapes-thousands-of-public-phone-numbers-using-facebook-graph-search/

======
bifrost
I'm glad the author of the article made the connection between this and what
Weev did. Since this guy is well known and is making this an issue in the
press, I expect we'll see this guy in jail soon as well.

